# iPod Touch G2 comme radio réveil ?



## CBi (2 Octobre 2008)

Maintenant que le iPod Touch a un haut-parleur, il devrait être utilisable pour se réveiller en musique, ou même mieux, avec un streaming de netradio, sans avoir à acheter un accessoire extérieur.

Mais comment faire ? Existe-t-il une application pour démarrer musique ou radio de son choix avec l'alarme ?


----------



## CBi (5 Octobre 2008)

Pas d'idée ?


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Non aucune.... DSL


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2008)

Pour le moment il ne semble pas exister ce genre de logiciels, mais bon, cela pourrait être une bonne idée pour l'avenir.

Essais d'en parler a des developpeurs qui font de logiciels de streaming, ils placeront peut être cette option dans une version future.


----------

